# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  Projekcija filma "U mukama ćes djecu rađati"

## spajalica

Pozivamo vas na besplatnu projekciju francuskog filma "U mukama ćes djecu rađati" redateljice Ovidie.
Mjesto održavanja: Kino Tuškanac
Vrijeme održavanja: 5.12.2019. u 19 sati.
Nakon projekcije slijedi panel diskusija.

----------

